# MP Army, Air or Navy?



## FAULK (13 May 2006)

I'm curious as to how, if in any way at all, the job tasks or lifestyles of Military Police differ depending on whether an MP was to join under Army, Air Force or Navy.

I'd be interested in hearing any pros or cons of joining under each of the fields.
(I'm currently applying to be an MP, if your interested you can see my previous posts in my profile.)

Do Air Force MPs ever get sent on field operations?
Do Navy MPs spend a certain portion of their career at sea?

Any responces, regardless of how long or short they are, would be helpful.  ;D


----------



## garb811 (14 May 2006)

As explained in another thread, an MP's uniform does not dictate in the slightest where they will serve.  Navy guys go to Field units, Army guys go to Air bases and Air guys go to Navy bases and even wearing the uniform of an element does not guarantee that you'll ever serve at a base owned by that element.  

The uniforms are assigned on a "quota" system wherein a certain number of MPs will be wearing each uniform at any given time.  I'm not sure what the numbers are but Army has the most uniforms and Navy has the least.

So...at the end of the day, decide which one you like the look of best and put it down, then be prepared to accept whatever is offered.


----------



## FAULK (14 May 2006)

That is very interesting MP 00161!
I was unaware of that. Truthfully I like the "look" of Army MPs' uniforms but I would prefer to work on an Air Force base.

Thanks for the advice!

(Sorry I didn't catch that as explained in another thread, I have done a lot of searching on this forum but I must have missed that thread)


----------



## Hoover (16 Jul 2006)

The look of army MP uniforms? I thought they were all black with golden chevrons and nametags topped off with a red beret atop your head! And I used to eat in a mess full of them!!


----------



## GO!!! (16 Jul 2006)

FAULK said:
			
		

> I was unaware of that. Truthfully I like the "look" of Army MPs' uniforms but *I would prefer to work on an Air Force base*.



Why? The Air Force has some (ahem) "less than desireable" postings.


----------



## Inspir (16 Jul 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> The look of army MP uniforms? I thought they were all black with golden chevrons and nametags topped off with a red beret atop your head! And I used to eat in a mess full of them!!



Isn't it only the army MP's who wear the red beret? I've never seen an airforce or navy MP wear one. It was either blue or black.

Hence the navy MP in this video: http://64.254.158.112/videos/high/811_en.wmv


----------



## Dissident (17 Jul 2006)

Inspir said:
			
		

> Isn't it only the army MP's who wear the red beret? I've never seen an airforce or navy MP wear one. It was either blue or black.



This as recently changed. Someone else can dig out the CFPM message, but for the sake of uniformity, all MP regardless of branch should now be wearing the red beret.


----------



## Hoover (17 Jul 2006)

Unless you are at the school in which case you wear element specific beret until your QL3's are finished.

MPs... yuk!!!!!!!


----------



## Neill McKay (17 Jul 2006)

Dissident said:
			
		

> This as recently changed. Someone else can dig out the CFPM message, but for the sake of uniformity, all MP regardless of branch should now be wearing the red beret.



How does one know if an MP is a sergeant or a petty officer (for example)?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2006)

If the conversation is sufficiently serious, that you have to use his rank, he'll introduce himself.


----------



## Hoover (17 Jul 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If the conversation is sufficiently serious, that you have to use his rank, he'll introduce himself.



WRONG !!! And I speak from experience. Look at the guys nametag, if it's got 2 swords it's army. If he's got an anchor he's navy. If you really wanna piss the dudio off, call him "sir"!!!


----------



## navymich (17 Jul 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> WRONG !!! And I speak from experience. Look at the guys nametag, if it's got 2 swords it's army. If he's got an anchor he's navy. If you really wanna piss the dudio off, call him "sir"!!!


Any MP I have seen recently is wearing a vest and therefore no nametag is visible.  Besides, aren't the element specific nametags for CADPAT usage, not the black uniform of MP's ???


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2006)

Hoover said:
			
		

> WRONG !!! And I speak from experience. Look at the guys nametag, if it's got 2 swords it's army. If he's got an anchor he's navy. If you really wanna piss the dudio off, call him "sir"!!!



I'm sure you do. Somehow I don't think this forum is the only place where you act out as Billy Bob's slower thinking, less intelligent brother. Just can't figure which is which. You must be the handsome one.


----------



## FastEddy (19 Jul 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm sure you do. Somehow I don't think this forum is the only place where you act out as Billy Bob's slower thinking, less intelligent brother. Just can't figure which is which. You must be the handsome one.




Recceguy, you've out-done yourself this time.

Its true, a picture is worth a thousand words.

Cheers.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Aug 2006)

When I initially enrolled in the Regs it was as a 811.  There were three of us entering from CFRC Calgary that day, so there was one element of each flavour to pick from.  The guy in front of me chose Land, I thought about it and chose Air which left the Sea for the last guy by default.  I once heard the comment from someone while viewing the platoon on parade that we "looked like a box of smarties" with all the different colours involved.

Following my graduation from CFSIS I was posted to 1 MP PL in Calgary.  During my time there we changed to all wearing the Red Beret and to a proper "MP" armband vice the bilingual usually worn during that era.  Although in AF Blue I did plenty of time in Cbts all cammed up with twigs in my helmet.  Were lots of "Navy" guys with my too.  I did see a base of each element during my time in the trade.  You will see all sorts of places perhaps not usually complementary to your element of choice or not if you stay at it.  Good luck.


----------

